

Is open source experience overrated - kracekumar
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/04/is-open-source-experience-overrated.html

======
gexla
The power of working on open source projects for building job prospects is all
in networking. You are increasing your luck surface area by expanding your
network. The more seeds you plant, the better chance you have of one of those
seeds bearing fruit right when you need it.

Your efforts might not help when you are applying for a job which is
disconnected from that web which you have built. Expecting that a recruiter or
HR person is going to be impressed by open source work you have done is like
expecting that your months long study of Spanish will help you better
communicate with people on your trip to Japan.

A college degree isn't enough by itself to guarantee you a job and neither is
anything else most people could put on a resume or cover letter. Figure out
the type of work that you would like to be doing and come up with a strategy
for that area. For some areas, open source work just might not be very
important. Be adaptable!

